# TIME FOR SOME FUN : Spot the differences



## KZOR (21/6/16)

I am extremely impressed by the volume of members and activity in the vaping community especially in this forum site.
I always enjoyed this type of game as a youngster and decided to edit one specially for those vapers who will always have a inner child (which is a good thing btw).
So here goes. The second picture has TEN differences from the first one.
First vaper who gets and names all ten correctly wins a egotrip to cerebral Disney Vape World.
Have fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (21/6/16)

1. Green mod at L of screen has no fire button.
2. Zombie bottom L has a missing tooth
3. Zombie bottom R has fewer stitches in his head
4. Zombie bottom R has no pupil in his eye
5. Zombie top R has different coloured pupil
6. Blue bottle of juice has no cap
7. Main zombie has different pattern on exposed brain
8. Zombie top R has no right thumbnail
9. Tank at extreme R of screen has different juice level
10. Mod at extreme R of screen has one less groove in the handle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (21/6/16)

Wow .....you m8 have a acute eye ....should be excellent spotting companion on a hunting trip.
Will defo try to make it harder next time. 
Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (21/6/16)

1) Button missing on the green mod
2) stitches missing on the zombie on the right
3) eyeball on the zombie on the right
4) tooth missing on the small zombie at the bottom
5) detail on the handle of the mod with the purple drip
6) cap on the juice bottle
7) thumbnail of the zombie with orange shirt
8)detail on the brain of big zombie dude
9) green mod is firing at 40w in the top pic and 35 in the second 
10) smallest zombie vaping peoperly in first pic and dry hit in second

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (21/6/16)

Snap I didn't get the juice level and diff colour pupil. Well done @RichJB


----------



## KZOR (21/6/16)

LOL at number 9 and 10 ........ thanks for that Jakey.


----------



## Jakey (21/6/16)

@KZOR technically I got 9. The zombie did have a dry hit due to the lower juice level, thats y his pupil fell out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/16)

ROFL ......... you definitely win a second ticket just for being sharp as a surgical blade.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/6/16)

@RichJB would be an awesome wingman at a nudist colony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (21/6/16)

KZOR said:


> Wow .....you m8 have a acute eye ....should be excellent spotting companion on a hunting trip.
> Will defo try to make it harder next time.
> Well done.



Thanks a lot. It helps when you already know the vapers in picture from the last Vapecon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (22/6/16)

Previous pic I totally underestimated the sharpness on the community.
Let's see if the next one is slightly harder to spot the ten differences that's to be found in the second picture. 
Have fun


----------



## RichJB (22/6/16)

1. Stone missing under M of "I'm vaping"
2. Black square on label of juice bottle
3. Vapefest sticker number changes from 11 to 71
4. Sticker changes from "Waza smoker" to "Waza smokes"
5. Birds under K of "Kiss it"
6. Hair on monkey's head under first S of "Kiss it"
7. Tree above jetty on left of screen
8. Lines on twisty tube coming out of mod (about halfway up the first one there's a V shape that is missing on the second)
9. Blue droplet on L edge of frame just above the jetty
10. Nostril/upper lip line of monkey is shorter in second pic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (23/6/16)

Yet again Rich has proven that his keen eye was not a fluke. 
You have spotted ten differences but I added an extra one without mentioning it.
See if you can put the cherry on top of the cake.


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

I'll just sit here and copy paste what Rich posts.. haha


----------



## Nizo (23/6/16)

Awesome artwork @KZOR  do you mind tell me who they designed by?


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/16)

KZOR said:


> Yet again Rich has proven that his keen eye was not a fluke.
> You have spotted ten differences but I added an extra one without mentioning it.
> See if you can put the cherry on top of the cake.


water line in the ocean


----------



## RichJB (23/6/16)

Well spotted, Peter! Agree with Nizo too, these are striking graphics.


----------

